# Need help finding F1 dyno video



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

I was talkin to a friend about a F1 video and he has never seen it. Its the one with the car on jacks (Minardi maybe?? - I think the car was black & orange) and they run some sort of dyno test (computer controlled engine warmup) at the track. I know at the end everyone claps. Not sure really how else to describe it but if you can help me out thatd be great. TIA.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

awesome. thanks.


----------

